# Acchiappino/ buttadentro



## egog

Hi there.
In Italy we have a kind of work which the employed that have to do it is called "Acchiappino".
The acchiappino is a person who takes foreign in the street and try to convinces them to eat in his restaurant taking the cook up with funny and nice behaviour.
If it exist even in other country could i know what's his name in english please?
Thank you in advance


----------



## tsoapm

I’m afraid I don’t think we have a word for it in English. It’s certainly not a very English (UK) sort of idea! 

Anche, temo di non aver capito bene la spiegazione, in particolare:





> takes foreign in the street - oh, aspetta: "prende lo straniero per strada", giusto?
> taking the cook up


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Egog 

Non sapevo dell'esistenza di questa particolarissima figura!!! Posso chiederti dove ne hai sentito parlare?


----------



## King Crimson

Anch'io non l'ho mai sentito con questo significato. "Acchiappino" è registrato nel Treccani come variante toscana di un gioco (chiapparello).


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti!
Credo che egog si riferisca a quei dipendenti che, appostati fuori dal ristorante, nonappena ti fermi a sbirciare il menu, ti vengono a rompere le scatole e a illustrare quanto sia bello il ristorante e quanto si mangi bene.

Io, quel tipo di persone li, li chiamo *butta dentro*


----------



## stella_maris_74

giginho said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Credo che egog si riferisca a quei dipendenti che, appostati fuori dal ristorante, nonappena ti fermi a sbirciare il menu, ti vengono a rompere le scatole e a illustrare quanto sia bello il ristorante e quanto si mangi bene.
> 
> Io, quel tipo di persone li, li chiamo *butta dentro*



Anch'io li conosco come "butta dentro" (o "buttadentro", per analogia con "buttafuori").
"Acchiappino", invece, non l'ho mai sentito con questa accezione.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi  e ciao, Stella Maris 

Confesso che non sapevo nulla nemmeno dei "buttadentro"  ne imparo di nuove ogni giorno  
Analogamente al "chucker-out" inglese, potremmo quindi _tradurre_ con "chucker-in"  ... ma nessuno capirebbe cosa significa!


----------



## egog

giginho said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Credo che egog si riferisca a quei dipendenti che, appostati fuori dal ristorante, nonappena ti fermi a sbirciare il menu, ti vengono a rompere le scatole e a illustrare quanto sia bello il ristorante e quanto si mangi bene.
> 
> Io, quel tipo di persone li, li chiamo *butta dentro*




Esatto,io intendo proprio questo genere di pratica (o lavoro),sui giornali per la ricerca di personale li chiamano "acchiappini,acchiapponi,acchiappeur etc",ma per lo piu  a Roma li chiamano acchiappini,ma li ho sentiti chiamare anche butta-dentro.


----------



## giginho

@ Anna: Ciao cara!! Effettivamente gli inglesi non sono così tanto elastici con la loro lingua.....vediamo se qualche native ci da un suggerimento!

@ Stella: hai ragione, la variante tutto attaccato è una possibilità! P.S. è la prima volta che un mod mi da un  let's celebrate!


----------



## egog

TSoaPM said:


> I’m afraid I don’t think we have a word for it in English. It’s certainly not a very English (UK) sort of idea!
> 
> Anche, temo di non aver capito bene la spiegazione, in particolare:


Yep,we take the foreign and sometime we haule them inside the restaurant(gently).
Take up is a word that i met yesterday in chatroom(take it up),on dictionary it means "to sponsor,to propagandize very hard).


----------



## stella_maris_74

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Gigi  e ciao, Stella Maris
> 
> Confesso che non sapevo nulla nemmeno dei "buttadentro"  ne imparo di nuove ogni giorno
> Analogamente al "chucker-out" inglese, potremmo quindi _tradurre_ con "chucker-in"  ... ma nessuno capirebbe cosa significa!



Avrei dovuto forse specificare, soprattutto a beneficio degli amici stranieri, che il termine è di uso colloquiale e non esiste sui dizionari...
Però qui ho trovato uno scritto che ne parla:
http://quintoquarto.simplicissimus....essione-della-ristorazione-i-buttadentro.html




giginho said:


> @ Stella: hai ragione, la variante tutto attaccato è una possibilità! P.S. è la prima volta che un mod mi da un  let's celebrate!



Sono contenta di averti fatto piacere, ma il mio parere non ha più valore di quello di chiunque altro


----------



## egog

E un vero  e proprio lavoro che a volte ho fatto anche io.

I have to write that  on my resume' ,so,what must i write there "italian boor"?


----------



## giginho

Maybe you can say just: PR


----------



## tsoapm

egog said:


> Yep,we take the foreign*er* and sometime we haul*e* them inside the restaurant(gently).
> Take up is a word that i met yesterday in chatroom(take it up),on dictionary it means "to sponsor,to propagandize very hard).


You want “foreigner”, the noun (or perhaps another word). “foreign” is only an adjective. 

I’m afraid you still have me confused with “take it up”; I expect it made more sense in context in the chatroom.

*Edit:*  Are you sure it wasn’t “talk it up”?


----------



## Tunalagatta

If you need some kind of official title, then, I'd say, "Restaurant Promoter".


----------



## tsoapm

Only problem is that it sounds rather more grand than the actual job. Then if you got asked what it actually meant in an interview…


----------



## Tunalagatta

Isn't that true for many job titles, though?  You then have to come up with even more waffle about what you actually did...
"Tourist trapper"? "Tourist dining facilitator"?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Tunalagatta said:


> Isn't that true for many job titles, though?



Oh, yes! Tuna, I agree, totally! I like "Tourist trapper" very much


----------



## tsoapm

Tunalagatta said:


> "Tourist dining facilitator"?


 It has the benefit of sounding _exactly_ like a job title you’ve just made up to make you CV look better; a kind of veiled honesty… “Tourist trapper” is perhaps excessively honest, but !


----------



## egog

giginho said:


> Maybe you can say just: PR


I think it is the lonely one possible and the most fitted to the situation,thank you!



Tunalagatta said:


> Isn't that true for many job titles, though?  You then have to come up with even more waffle about what you actually did...
> "Tourist trapper"? "Tourist dining facilitator"?


Tourist trapper  is good too,i like it....even if it sounds like "tourist napper"


----------



## Lorena1970

"Restaurants PR" sounds good in my view.


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi !
I can't come up with anything better than PR myself but I fear that it doesn't really convey what an 'acchiappino' really is . A PR isn't really someone who comes up to perfect strangers in the street, trying to convince them to eat in this or that restaurant.
I might be more inspired on this later on today..... 
Cheers

p.s. There's one right near my office, he's a bloody nuisance because he thrusts the menu in your face and all but shoves you in the direction of the pizzeria


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Holy  

You took the words out of my mouth  That's why I thought that Tuna's "tourist trapper" could do


----------



## tsoapm

Holymaloney said:


> bloody nuisance


È una proposta, vero?


----------



## Lorena1970

Well, it was previously discussed that the expression was meant to  describe a certain job into a CV.
I have no idea as for what egog is applying for (maybe if he/ she had told us we could have come up with better ideas...?), but I really would avoid to write "Tourist trapper" ( and this doesn't mean it is wrong) in a cv, and at same time I think that "resturants PR" is not too much a "booster" of the real job. All depends on the ability on describing that job at its best during the interview, i.e. explaining it with elegant words, diminishing the "pushing" aspects and enhancing the good and useful aspects. In the end, also the "spazzino" is nowadays called "operatore ecologico". This doesn't change the job itself, but simply put it under a different and more dignified perspective. That's my opinion, of course


----------



## Anja.Ann

I am sorry, I must have missed something  ... Egog, is "acchiappino" a job title that actually appears in an Italian CV?


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi !
Quite agree about the spazzino but in this case I don't think we can really find a suitable way of describing this activity without making it sound a) what it really is (a nuisance) and b) what it really isn't (a PR job).

I too would avoid tourist trapper (but Tuna, it did make me smile ). 
Has someone already suggested _*'restaurant persuader? *_(sounds awful) or _*'restaurant promoter' ? *_
@egog: if we can't come up with anything that fits, I would seriously consider _not _putting it into your CV at all.
@TSoaPM haa, didn't think of it like that but now that you mention it.......


----------



## tsoapm

Holymaloney said:


> @egog: if we can't come up with anything that fits, I would seriously consider _not _putting it into your CV at all.


I was toying with the idea of saying that myself; you can omit things from your CV if you wish… but now we’re straying out of our self-imposed lingustic remit.


----------



## egog

Anja.Ann said:


> I am sorry, I must have missed something  ... Egog, is "acchiappino" a job title that actually appears in an Italian CV?




In Rome it is very wide knowed from all the restorant masters and there are also a lot of AD about this job.


----------



## Odysseus54

Io direi "restaurant greeter" - credevo di averlo inventato, invece esiste.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Io direi "restaurant greeter" - credevo di averlo inventato, invece esiste.



Sì, esiste, e mi sembra la versione raffinata e "metropolitana" dell'acchiappino. Probabilmente è la forma migliore da esprimere in un curriculum, soprattutto se si vuole dare dignità al proprio lavoro (pensando anche a quale lavoro si sta chiedendo. )


----------



## egog

Grazie a tutti,penso che possiamo dire "Bingo"....


----------



## tsoapm

Well, it sounds like a good solution to me. I'd like to point out, however  that egog seemed to be talking about someone who drums up business by approaching people on the street, and Lorena's link talks about people who greet customers as they come into a restaurant. It doesn't seem to be quite the same thing, but it still might be a good solution in this case.


----------



## egog

TSoaPM said:


> Well, it sounds like a good solution to me. I'd like to point out, however  that egog seemed to be talking about someone who drums up business by approaching people on the street, and Lorena's link talks about people who greet customers as they come into a restaurant. It doesn't seem to be quite the same thing, but it still might be a good solution in this case.



Yep,but our manner to do this job isn't the right way,the right one is doing as the "restaurant greeter"
definition requires.


----------



## joanvillafane

I'm fascinated by this discussion, and since you haven't heard from anyone on this side of the pond yet, I'll put in my two cents.  The practice referred to with the wonderful word "acchiappino" seems to have gone out of favor with most respectable establishments. I'm referring to the big city experience in NYC.  It was associated with the old culture of 42nd street where the old porn shops and sex shops had seedy-looking characters handing out flyers to passers-by and drumming up business.  I don't think it was ever done by restaurants.  Handing out flyers on the street is still done for advertising but the idea of having a person stand outside a restaurant to drum up business is not so common that we actually have a word for it.  The best word I can think of is "*hawker"* which also has a slightly derogatory connotation. 
Also, just a personal note - during a long walk along a NYC block last summer, I passed dozens of restaurants and the only one who had such a "hawker"/acchiappino was a Spanish restaurant, advertising the cuisine of Spain.  The young lady who approached us was beautiful and charming and walked halfway down the block with us telling us about how authentic the cuisine was.  She was from Colombia, the chef was Peruvian and the kitchen staff and waiters were Mexican and Dominican.  We did have a great somewhat Spanish meal!


----------



## Odysseus54

joanvillafane said:


> I'm fascinated by this discussion, and since you haven't heard from anyone on this side of the pond yet, I'll put in my two cents.  The practice referred to with the wonderful word "acchiappino" seems to have gone out of favor with most respectable establishments. I'm referring to the big city experience in NYC.  It was associated with the old culture of 42nd street where the old porn shops and sex shops had seedy-looking characters handing out flyers to passers-by and drumming up business.  I don't think it was ever done by restaurants.  Handing out flyers on the street is still done for advertising but the idea of having a person stand outside a restaurant to drum up business is not so common that we actually have a word for it.  The best word I can think of is "*hawker"* which also has a slightly derogatory connotation.
> Also, just a personal note - during a long walk along a NYC block last summer, I passed dozens of restaurants and the only one who had such a "hawker"/acchiappino was a Spanish restaurant, advertising the cuisine of Spain.  The young lady who approached us was beautiful and charming and walked halfway down the block with us telling us about how authentic the cuisine was.  She was from Colombia, the chef was Peruvian and the kitchen staff and waiters were Mexican and Dominican.  We did have a great somewhat Spanish meal!




Joan, do you think one could say "restaurant hustler" as well ?  ( I wouldn't put it on a resume, though , which is what we are trying to help with here )


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Joan, do you think one could say "restaurant hustler" as well ?  ( I wouldn't put it on a resume, though , which is what we are trying to help with here )



Non sono Joan ma "restaurant hustler" mi sembra davvero un po' troppo peso anche come sinonimo di "acchiappino". Tutto sommato l'acchiappino potrà essere un po' fastidioso, a volte, ma è alquanto innocuo e non così "pushing" come mi immagino un "hustler" (anche nel modo di fare). Ma forse un madrelingua lo interpreta in modo meno aggressivo da come lo vedo io?


----------



## tsoapm

No, I think ‘hustler’ is too much; at the least it implies forcefulness, if not actual dishonesty.


----------



## joanvillafane

I agree with Lorena. The word "hustler" here is not good if you want people to think well of the work.  Hawker is much more neutral.  Sometimes "hustler" can be positive when describing someone's high level of drive or ambition (I'm sure his new business will succeed. He's a real hustler.) but mostly it has a pretty negative connotation.


----------



## ilpaolino1

stella_maris_74 said:


> Anch'io li conosco come "butta dentro" (o "buttadentro", per analogia con "buttafuori").


... carino il "buttadentro". Ma lo sconsiglierei alle amiche straniere che vengono in italia, potrebbe essere male interpretato


----------



## cercolumi

Provo a dare anch'io il mio modesto contributo alla discussione. 
Di tutte le definizioni proposte finora, quella che personalmente mi convince di più e che potrei pensare di inserire in un curriculum è "Restaurant promoter".
E' probabile tuttavia che il semplice "promoter" non restituisca appieno l'idea di un lavoro che viene fatto nelle adiacenze del ristorante, un promoter potrebbe essere benissimo quello che prepara e da alle stampe volantini o che si occupa di acquistare spazi pubblicitari.
Perciò, anche se mi rendo conto che tre parole non costituiscono un tentativo di traduzione riuscitissimo, propongo comunque uno "Street Restaurant Promoter".


----------



## tsoapm

joanvillafane said:


> I agree with Lorena. The word "hustler" here is not good if you want people to think well of the work.  Hawker is much more neutral.


I’m much more inclined towards “hawker”, but I think it has a negative connotation as well.





ilpaolino1 said:


> ... carino il "buttadentro". Ma lo sconsiglierei alle amiche straniere che vengono in italia, potrebbe essere male interpretato


Ah sì? In che modo?


----------



## Odysseus54

cercolumi said:


> propongo comunque uno "Street Restaurant Promoter".




Che sarebbe il promotore di un ristorante di strada     E per quanto riguarda il significato di 'promoter', e' esattamente quello che dici tu, non e' uno che ti tira per la giacchetta o ti attacca bottone davanti al ristorante.


----------



## tsoapm

Veramente, mi risulta che “street” come aggetivo potrebbe essere riferito sia al promotore sia al ristorante in questo caso. Infatti, non mi pare male come soluzione.


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi !
Given that I agree with JVF's post and the word *hawker*, this however inspired me to have a look at the various synonyms of this word and - far from wanting to sound ridiculous - but what do you lot think of:
- client pursuer?
- restaurant service pitcher?
- restaurant service peddler?
(but I don't think I'd ever put these on a CV which I suppose brings us back to square one dunnit ?)

EDIT Haa, cercolumi, I quite like your one indeed ! (I actually suggested restaurant promoter meself somewhere along the line....)


----------



## cercolumi

Grazie TSoaPM, se non altro perchè ci ho messo un bel po' a decidere dove infilare lo "street"


----------



## Tunalagatta

Ok, let's try and think of something CV-put-onable:

Customer-facing restaurant promoter.
Direct customer recruiter (or *recruitment*, maybe) for a restaurant.

I don't know how to, or if you even should, crowbar in the word "street".


----------



## Lorena1970

Guardate cosa ho trovato qui:  ".....a part/full time *restaurant promoter to work the front door *of our  restaurant" (USA)
E qui :  "...and outside of each restaurant is a* promoter*, a young Indian man  shouting out the restaurant’s best menu items, and promising free drinks  and appies if you pick their restaurant. These guys are pretty aggressive, following you down the street,  interrupting conversations, should you stop to talk to another * restaurant promoter*..." (UK)


----------



## egog

I was thinking about "grasper" or maybe "gripper" or some word using those two words,what do you think?


----------



## Odysseus54

TSoaPM said:


> Veramente, mi risulta che “street” come aggetivo potrebbe essere riferito sia al promotore sia al ristorante in questo caso. Infatti, non mi pare male come soluzione.




Doesn't sound good or clear to me at all -  I agree that you would not say 'restaurant street promoter' ( that could be the guy from the Chamber of Commerce that promotes a restaurant district, for instance ) - but I still think that the position of 'street' right before 'restaurant' qualifies 'restaurant' more strongly than 'promoter' - or am I off the track here ?

 Besides, wouldn't a marketing guy for an open air urban restaurant also be a "Street restaurant promoter" ?  And, how can that possibly describe the guy that tries to hustle you into the restaurant even if you have already had dinner ?

Pane al pane, vino al vino, man 

If anything "Front-end restaurant promoter" , " Front door restaurant promoter ", but then you would have brochures etc


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> " Front door restaurant promoter " questo mi sembra decisamente meglio che "street restaurant promoter" (che al massimo mi fa pensare a qualcuno che distribuisce volantini lungo strada).


Però Ody, i dule link che ho postato secondo me sono affidabili e quindi mi manterrei su un elegante e generico "restaurant promoter", datosi che è un CV. All'occorrenza il lavoro verrà verbalmente descritto in fase di colloquio. Per me resta la soluzione migliore.


----------



## cercolumi

Ciao Odysseus  
Capisco bene le tue obiezioni, ma in fondo cosa fa un "acchiappino" se non decantarti le qualità del suo ristorante, cercare di invogliarti proponendoti il "freschissimo" piatto del giorno ed accennarti il fatto che i "suoi" prezzi sono i migliori sulla piazza. E' una forma di pubblicità, di promozione diretta ma sempre di questo si tratta. Inoltre, come è già stato fatto notare, molti altri lavori sono descritti in modi quantomeno eufemistici stando alla loro denominazione ufficiale.
Secondo me un'associazione di parole che restituisca tutto ciò potrebbe essere accettabile.
La proposta di Lorena, ad esempio "Front-Door Restaurant Promoter" mi sembra perfetta, ed è pure senza "street"


----------



## Lorena1970

cercolumi said:


> La proposta di Lorena, ad esempio "Front-Door Restaurant Promoter" mi sembra perfetta, ed è pure senza "street"


La proposta è di ODYSSEUS, non mia !


----------



## cercolumi

Hai ragione, mi riferivo al link che avevi fornito e che così descriveva il lavoro.


----------



## egog

I think that i have found the right expression.
*Baite*.(esca).(because this word means also "to tease" that is exactly what an acchiappino does)(and it means also "to break for have a breakfast or a launch),that's *incredible.*
But i cannot translate the sentence "Dai,vai a fare l'esca"
It is possible "Go to do the baite?".
What do you think?


----------



## Odysseus54

Direi che la scelta qui debba essere determinata dall'obbiettivo della comunicazione ( ma va' ..  - ho sparato la mia perla quotidiana di saggezza ).

Se stessi parlando di uno che cerca di portarmi dentro al ristorante che so nel quartiere della Plaka di Atene o a Mikrolimano o a Singapore, direi 'restaurant hustler' - se invece volessi spiegare in un curriculum che ci so fare nei contatti a freddo con clienti potenziali, allora " Front door promoter ".

Anche perche', adesso che ho cercato su Google, pare che si dica proprio cosi' - ci sono diversi annunci di ricerca di collaboratori con esattamente quel termine.


----------



## egog

Front door promoter,that i wiil "anglosassonize" as the more simple "Frodop".


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Direi che la scelta qui debba essere determinata dall'obbiettivo della comunicazione ( ma va' ..  - ho sparato la mia perla quotidiana di saggezza ). Lo avevo detto anche io 20 post fa!!!
> 
> ......se invece volessi spiegare in un curriculum che ci so fare nei contatti a freddo con clienti potenziali, allora " Front door promoter " Secondo me "Front door restaurant promoter" rimane il migliore, se si ritiene utile/necessario specificare il settore. "Front door promoter" e basta può far pensare a negozi di moda o di altro che possono avere un promoter davanti alla porta.( all' estero usano o usavano: ricordo un parrucchiere a NYC che aveva una persona davanti alla porta che ti invitava con una certa veemenza ad entrare, e non era l'unico parrucchiere ad avere questo tipo di collaboratore). Detto ciò, se si cerca un'occupazione come "acchiappino" generico, non necessariamente per ristoranti, allora "Front door promoter" è perfetto!


----------



## ilpaolino1

TSoaPM said:


> Ah sì? In che modo?


Non per essere malizioso.. ma fai dire ad una straniera il "buttadentro" e chissà che cosa le rispondono..


----------



## tsoapm

Beh, non ti capisco; tutto lì. Ma magari è meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## Paraculture

Hi All, I come to this conversation very late: while hawker is nice, it's defined in an online dictionary as "One who sells goods aggressively, especially by calling out."

Barker would be my suggestion, defined in one site I consulted as: "Barker (occupation) A barker is a person who attempts to attract patrons to entertainment events, such as a circus or funfair, by exhorting passing public, describing attractions of show and emphasizing variety, novelty, beauty, or some other feature believed to incite listeners to attend entertainment. A barker may conduct a brief free show, introducing performers and describing acts to be given at the feature performance. Professional barkers strongly dislike the term and instead refer to themselves as "talkers." "


----------



## theartichoke

Since this thread has resurfaced, I was surprised to notice that nobody (as far as I noticed) brought up the very common English word for exactly this occupation: the guy who stops you in the street to try to get you into a restaurant is a _tout_. It's on the derogatory side of neutral, though, so I wouldn't put it in a CV.

("Barker" is so closely tied to circuses and fairs that I wouldn't think of it in conjunction with a restaurant, even if the actual activity is in some way similar.)


----------



## Paraculture

Ah very good. A tout is right, but I think in the US it's more specific to horsetracks and betting parlors. In the US a barker is very typical of strip clubs and cheesy nightclubs, not just carnivals.

Here's a caption from a photo online:

"Restaurant barker, Durango, Colorado, 2010 A stack of menus in hand, *a restaurant barker *pauses for a moment to look my camera in the eye. I come away with a portrait that reflects the tedium of repetitive work. The barker must convince tourists strolling Durango’s sidewalks to eat here, but at this moment in time there seems to be nobody to convince. We are left with an insight into the frustrating nature of salesmanship."

And here's a restaurant review from Manhattan:

"Malai Marke Restaurant Review: Set in the middle of E. 6th Street between First and Second Avenues, Malai Marke doesn’t try to lure you in with a miasma of flashing lights or *a restaurant barker*, or even a window-side sitar player."

But that said, there's lots more usage of "restaurant tout." So I think tout is probably the better solution.


----------



## johngiovanni

I like the very English, but very rare, "*getter-inner*".  Would "sidewalk promoter" be OK on the other side of the pond?  Quote: "...the strong solicitation of a *sidewalk barker* earlier in the summer -- probably the best *sidewalk promoter* ever."  A "*streetside promoter*" I have also come across - in the context of a Malay masseur shop (not personal experience, of course!)
In the UK also: "*street promoter"*- apparently it's a good thing to be "funky" and "trendy".
There is also "*puller-inner*": "The puller inner guy said great food and cheap..."
And also: "*restaurant persuader*": "The restaurant persuader offered us the world to come into his place".
Sometimes these people are also "sandwich men" or "sandwich women", human billboards who have "sandwich board" advertising boards hung from their shoulders, and are also frequently "leafleters".
"*Restaurant pusher*" is sometimes used, pejoratively: "The street vendors and restaurant pushers can be a little annoying..." ; "...the gauntlet of restaurant pushers...".
(I think I missed my vocation).


----------



## Paraculture

Love "getter-inner," which sounds at once British and (to make the infrequent rhyme) Yiddish.


----------



## alfaalfa

joanvillafane said:


> It was associated with the old culture of 42nd street where the old porn shops and sex shops had seedy-looking characters handing out flyers to passers-by and drumming up business!


The same thing happens around place Pigalle in Paris


----------



## johngiovanni

alfaalfa said:


> The same thing happens around place Pigalle in Paris


Sempre ed ovunque.


----------



## Blackman

Sempre chiamati PR o pierre. Buttadentro mi sembra recente, tra l'altro non si trova un'origine se non per contrasto col più sedimentato buttafuori.


----------

